# FeatherweightRC launcher, Retriever Specialists



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Is anyone familiar with these? Seems to me that I saw some in operation at an HRC test a few years ago and they weighed a ton, but did a good job as a launcher. This is, apparently, a much lighter version of the same thing. Instead of a servo and a release mechanism, it uses an electro-magnet and comes with its own electronics. My standard wingers are fine, but I found this interesting. http://www.shop.retrieverspecialists.com/main.sc


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks like a good set up but I have not seen them in action but I will keep my eyes open now that I know what they are.


----------



## Shannon Wood (Jan 27, 2008)

Don

I have a few of them they are great you get a very nice throw from them. If they can help a short rib mark think what they will do for you. I may sell my wingers and buy 5 more of them.


----------



## Chris Abel (Sep 25, 2007)

i bought 3 recently, so far i could not be happier


----------

